# Lipstick Queen swatches



## lara (Oct 15, 2008)

*Pink Sinner* lipstick





*Rose Sinner* lipstick





*Saint Gold* gloss


----------



## lara (Mar 11, 2009)

*Medieval *lip treatment


----------



## KarlaSugar (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## MrsRjizzle (May 28, 2009)

Here are some more Lipstick Queen Swatches. CLickable thumbnails. Sinners Saints, Big Bang Illusion Gloss and Chinatown Pencils


----------



## lara (May 18, 2010)

Lipstick Queen *Sinner Pink*





Lipstick Queen *Sinner Pink* on unlined lips.


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sigh Butterfly Ball l/s (exclusive in QVC set I got these from), Saint Pink, Medieval

Pink Saint: 






BBS:






Medieval


----------



## Hendrix (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## lara (Jul 19, 2010)

Lipstick Queen lipliners


----------



## lara (Jul 24, 2010)

Lipstick Queen - *Fly*





Lipstick Queen - *Fly*





Lipstick Queen - *Fly*


----------



## soco210 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thriller Chinatown Glossy Pencil


----------



## Trigger (Jun 16, 2015)

This is my first lipstick queen purchase. It's frog prince


----------

